# A question of wood choice



## atomic ray (Jul 31, 2010)

A fairly basic thought, if you had a gift certificate for a single blank of your choice of wood...no cost limit, but it must be your favorite wood, not just the most expensive...answer wrong and the bridge tender will cast you into the gouge.

:banana:


----------



## skiprat (Jul 31, 2010)

I would choose any highly figured dark wood like HRB.
I have a wonderful piece from a good man here, labelled 'Rosewood Eye Burl' 
I haven't decided on what kit deserves it yet!! :biggrin:


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 31, 2010)

Amboyna burl


----------



## atomic ray (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey no fair, I was still writing the poll!  LOL

:bananen_smilies035:

PS
I had to go with a tight list, so I listed 10 or so that always catch my eye, assuming others like the same sort of things...strong markings, rich color, and grain character.


----------



## wade45 (Jul 31, 2010)

Amboyna burl all the way.:biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 31, 2010)

Teak Burl.


----------



## David Keller (Jul 31, 2010)

aspen burl


----------



## bitshird (Jul 31, 2010)

I chose Amboyna Burl, but a nice piece of Huanghuali would be my choice particularly the Huanghuali that Gary Peck used to offer.


----------



## penmanship (Jul 31, 2010)

Always Amboyna Burl with a huge amount of "eye's".....2 tone is the best!


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 31, 2010)

Desert Ironwood Burl from Bad Dog Burls...not the Grade "B" stuff.


Scott (made a pen from the grade "B"...awesome wood) B


----------



## atomic ray (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.burlsource.com/

Bad Dog Burls...what a great site, I wish I lived within reasonable driving distance...that would be a killer road trip...weekly road trip  :banana:


----------



## mredburn (Jul 31, 2010)

koa


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am stuck with Amboyna, red & brown mallee & coolibah...*sigh*:biggrin:


----------



## kinggabby (Jul 31, 2010)

Was given I believe Rose Wood Lattice I think thats what it was called ... t6urned out real nice and sold fairly fast too


----------



## atomic ray (Jul 31, 2010)

I had collected a few logs 30-40lb'ers from GTMO Cuba in 1983-84 (my first duty station...pristine beauty in the water and on the land) which I later sold but I would love to have some now.  I think it was Lignum Vitae but it was so distinct...honey caramel center with a high yellow heart and deep dark blood red epidermal just below the coarse bark...beautiful and a known blade killer.  It stayed oily forever and had a slight aroma when it sweat.

Great stuff but a tough pen unless stabilized.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 31, 2010)

Banana tree.  I haven't ever seen any blanks from that.  That would be cool, LOL


----------



## altaciii (Jul 31, 2010)

I love Amboyna but the best wood around has got to be Huanghuali grade A like the wood I've seen on this site from Dave in England.


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 31, 2010)

aggromere said:


> Banana tree. I haven't ever seen any blanks from that. That would be cool, LOL


 


Hmmmm......errrrrrr........uhhhhh, nope.
How about a banana dance?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Scott (woohoo!) B


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 31, 2010)

Snakewood.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Limited exposure*

Of those I've seen Amboyna Burl is the prettiest...but I have a knockout pen made from Curly Maple.  But there are a lot more pen woods that I've never seen than those I have.


----------



## lwalden (Jul 31, 2010)

primo Cocobolo burl..... or *crackfree* snakewood....


----------



## wolftat (Jul 31, 2010)

atomic ray said:


> http://www.burlsource.com/
> 
> Bad Dog Burls...what a great site, I wish I lived within reasonable driving distance...that would be a killer road trip...weekly road trip :banana:


 It's a great place to visit, I am looking forward to my next trip up there(rubbing it in), he has some great wood and makes a great smoked brisket and chicken lunch.:wink:

 As for the wood, I would have to choose either Honduran Rosewood Burl or Cocobolo Burl as my favorite.


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have to say, that because my customers like it, I like... amboyna burl. Even without them, that would still be my choice.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 1, 2010)

I have two. A piece of Molave Burl i got in a blank trade, or a piece of Hickory Burl i got as a gift from a good friend. I haven't found the right kit for them yet, but when i do..... the game will be over!


----------



## tim self (Aug 1, 2010)

I chose Ambonya burl but if the HRB was listed as a burl, give me half of each.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 1, 2010)

Chittam Burl


----------



## MatthewZS (Aug 3, 2010)

*Manzanita root*

Manzanita root is GORGEOUS but I never see it in pens, only bowls and stuff.  It makes for ... I think.... some of the most striking pens around.


----------



## atomic ray (Aug 3, 2010)

MatthewZS said:


> Manzanita root is GORGEOUS but I never see it in pens, only bowls and stuff.  It makes for ... I think.... some of the most striking pens around.



Funny you say that, I just bought 25lbs of manzanita last night, it is being processed and shipped soon  :banana:


----------



## greggas (Aug 3, 2010)

Desert Ironwood Burl, Black locust burl or Red Elm Burl...can't go wrong with any of these


----------



## toddlajoie (Aug 3, 2010)

atomic ray said:


> Bad Dog Burls...what a great site,





wolftat said:


> It's a great place to visit, I am looking forward to my next trip up there(rubbing it in), he has some great wood and makes a great smoked brisket and chicken lunch.:wink:



Ditto Neil!!! His place was fantastic!!!

Ray, having bought a lot of blanks through the mail and often being disapointed in what I received in the mail, I would say without a doubt that I would order any pen blanks Bad Dog had to offer, sight unseen. There was not a single blank I saw in his shop that I would not have been thrilled to have show up in the mail. I would never mention any of the companies that had disappointed me (but trust me, they are not the ones who are well represented here..) but I would readily promote all that met or exceeded my expectations, and Bad Dog is at the top of that list...

And as for the free blank, yes please, one of something would be great, anything...


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 3, 2010)

DI Burl


----------

